# [SOLVED] Jak zainstalować Neostradę na modemie SpeedTouch330

## puntaru

Gentoo bez netu jest jak komputer bez monitora. Wprawdzie jest na forum "how to" tego typu, ale ma ze siedem lat i jest nieaktualne. Ktoś ma jakiś patent na to? Firmware? Próbowałem Linnetem (ale na Gentoo nie działą). 

Próbowałem zainstalować wg:

1) http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/gentoo/index.html  ---> ale nie działa. 

2) http://www.linux.rk.edu.pl/w/p/neostrada-speedtouch-330/ ---> ale nie działa.

3) https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-457920-highlight-neostrada.html  ---> ale nie działa.

4) http://zibik.jogger.pl/2007/03/18/neostrada-pod-linuksem-sagem-speedtouch/  ---> ale nie działa.

Żaden z poradników nie rozwiązuje problemu ujętego w temacie, jednakże wiedza i wskazówki zawarte w ww postach  pozwalaja na uzyskanie oczekiwanego rezultatu czyli zainstalowanie modemu z usługą neostrada.

----------

